# Pc inicia desde   mis documentos



## juliom (May 30, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro tengo una pregunta a ver si me pueden ayudar  el problema es que cada vez que enciendo mi pc inicia un poco lenta y se demora en cargar el inicio y sin darle ninguna orden entra directamente a mis documentos y no puedo hacer nada hasta que termine de cargar mis documentos como puedo hacer para que quede como estaba antes que al prender la pc iniciaba y quedaba solo en escritorio y yo podia ir a cualquier lugar de la pc         
y por otra parte yo le puse contraseña de usuario para que al encender la pc pida contraseña pero ya estoy cansado de eso y quiero eliminar este paso para que inicie sin pedir contraseña como puedo hacer eso? por su ayuda y respuestas les quedo muy agradecido


----------



## Vick (May 30, 2008)

Supongo que tienes Windows XP...

Para lo de la carpeta de Mis ducumentos que se abre al iniciar checa esto: 

Abre el editor del registro (Inicio/Ejecutar/Regedit) y navega hasta: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 

En el panel de la derecha, busca la subclave userinit y haz doble click sobre ella, verifica si el valor que aparece es este: 

"C:\Windows\System32\Userinit.exe,C:\Windows\System32\Userinit.exe" 

Si es así, cambialo por este otro: 

"C:\Windows\System32\Userinit.exe," 

La duplicacion del valor "userinit.exe" provoca que se abra la carpeta de "mis documentos" durante el arranque.

Para lo de la contraseña bajate el tweakUI e isntalalo, es muy rápido:

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...a6-b352-839afb2a2679/TweakUiPowertoySetup.exe

Luego ve a la sección Logon/Autologon, ahí eliges activando la casilla *Log on automatically at system startup* y le pones el nombre de la cuenta que quieres que entre directamente al encender la PC sin detenerse a pedir contraseña ni elegir usuario, no importa si la cuenta tiene contraseña o no y das click en OK.

Saludos.


----------



## juliom (May 30, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta amigo voy a hacer esto y luego te cuento como me fue 
saludos


----------

